# Moonspot Mitsy Cartoonized!



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I just got a new camera and one of the special affect features is 'cartoonizing' photos. I like it.  Here's an example.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is so neat! 
Doesn't look as though Mitsy minds the special effects at all! :greengrin:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Here's another...they don't look quite as nice reduced as they do full size.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is neat.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Those are really cute! I have an action on my photoshop program that turns a pic into a cartoon, but haven't played with it. 
What kind of camera did you get? New cameras are so much fun!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL... tooooooooo cute! Give the girls big hugs for me!!!!  They sure are getting beautiful!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Jess - Beautiful *and* smart! Mitsy learned a new way to yank my chain. If she hears me outside, she breaks her Lil Tyke's Princess bed, dislocates the frame from the head and footboards, then jumps up on the tallest spool and screams like she's being skinned alive until I come to her rescue. As soon as I leave, after comforting the poor baby, loading her up w/peanuts and kisses and fixing her bed, she's at it again  :ROFL: I hear all this clatter (no doubt her butting/bucking apart the bed) followed by her high-pitched hysterical screaming. :slapfloor: What a lil' ham! And, yes, I do realize that by responding, I am only reinforcing the behavior. She's just so darn cute and so full of it, I can't resist not playing along. 

Hoosier Shadow - It's a Kodak. Nothing fancy.

Deb Mc


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: PRICELESS!!!!!!!


----------

